# Rhenser Marathon am 03.07.2011



## dickerbert (14. Juni 2011)

Ich werde am 03.07. in Rhens den Marathon mitfahren. Nach langer Renn-Abstinenz mein erster Marathon nach langer Zeit mal wieder 

Kann jemand etwas über die Strecke sagen? Aus der Vergangenheit hab ich in Erinnerung, die Strecke soll eher easy sein mit relativ viel Waldautobahn. Auf der Homepage steht jetzt was von "Steilabfahrt mit Geröll"?!

Wenn es viel Waldautobahn und Weinberg ist, würde ich zum Maxxis Larsen TT tendieren, Alternative wäre Racing Ralph. Fahrtechnisch komme ich auch mit dem Larsen ein Geröllfeld runter, nur macht das wenig Sinn, wenn ein Großteil der Strecke doch mehr Profil erfordert. 
Wie sieht's aus mit Wiese? Da macht sich der Larsen am schlechtesten.


----------



## mac_world (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

die steile Abfahrt bezieht sich auf das Stück in den Weinbergen. Dafür benötigt man aber keinen groben Reifen. Ansonsten ist es wie du schon geschrieben hast eher eine einfache Strecke, auch mit einigen Asphaltpassagen. Ich bin da zur Zeit auch öfters unterwegs und die Wege sind sehr trocken und einfach zu fahren. Wenn es so bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (15. Juni 2011)

Okay, dann werde ich wohl den Larsen aufziehen. Danke!


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (16. Juni 2011)

Hi werde mir die lange Distanz mal vornehmen, gibt es da viel Schotter?


----------



## Dagon (24. Juni 2011)

Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Reiler (24. Juni 2011)

gabs letztes jahr bei der kurzstrecke einen stau an der wiesenauffahrtß bei der 50 km runde gabs stau dass man warten musste um durchzukommen... is das bei 35km auch zu erwarten?


----------



## dickerbert (25. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich mir auf Youtube das Video zu dem Rennen letztes Jahr ansehe, sieht schon die Startsituation nach Stau aus: Steigung, schmal, und ein Engpass bei der Tordurchfahrt.
Da heißt es, vorne stehen und Kit geben 
Wie das später aussieht, weiß ich allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## Dagon (25. Juni 2011)

Der Naturschutz gestattet ja leider auch in Rhens nicht, die Strecke früher als am Renntag auszuschildern. Darum bin ich mal die Runde gefahren, welche als GPS-Track auf Bikemap zu finden ist. Der Anfang zog sich erst mal 3 Kilometer mit mäßiger Steigung über Teer oder planiertem Schotter, bevor es auf ebenfalls breiten Wegen weiter berghoch geht. Demnach ist nicht mit einer Stausituation zu rechnen. Ich befürchte jedoch, dass es eine ziemlich Slalomfahrt werden wird, da ich die 35 km auf Zeit fahren möchte und ich dazu wahrscheinlich an einen sehr sehr großen Teil des 50 km Feldes vorbei muss.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (27. Juni 2011)

Kein Rennen, zuviel Schotter..Bin raus.. Euch allen trotzdem viel Vergnügen


----------



## Chr!s (28. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

die vorigen Posts enthielten ja einige Spekulationen über die Streckenführung und den Untergrund. Da das Gebiet mein Trainingsrevier ist, kann ich anhand der Karten auf mtb-rhens.de schonmal sagen, dass der Hauptanteil auf breiten Forstwegen mit leichtem Schotter bzw. Walduntergrund besteht. Es folgen im Bereich von Rhens sowie in den Weinbergen einige Asphaltabschnitte. Enthalten sind zudem ein paar kurze Singletrails, u.a. auch die schon beschriebene Abfahrt durch einen Weinberg ab der 50er Distanz. Hier sind die Spitzkehren etwas knifflig. Insgesamt ist der Kurs sehr schnell und ja, bei den 35ern dürfte man vielleicht schon innerhalb der ersten 7 km die ersten (letzten) 50er zu Gesicht bekommen. Es wäre aber schön, wenn man auch auf diese Mountainbikefreunde Rücksicht nehmen würde und sein Überholen frühzeitig und freundlich ankündigt...
Die Gefahr eines Staus, wie wohl im letzten Jahr, besteht meines Erachtens nur auf der 75km Distanz, weil diese schon direkt nach dem Start in Rhens anders als die beiden kürzeren Strecken fährt. Die beschriebene Engstelle liegt in dieser Schleife.

Als dann, man sieht sich vielleicht.
Beste Grüße


----------



## ludo (3. Juli 2011)

wie war's?
vielleicht kann einer der teilnehmer mal berichten:strecke,stimmung,ergebnisse,bilder, usw.?
würde mich sehr über ein paar info's freuen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rastapopolis (3. Juli 2011)

Meine Kurzfassung von der Kurzstrecke:

1) Tempo war mega langsam am start, bin weit nach hinten gestartet und könnte problemlos viel zu viele FahrerInnen überholen, ich weiß daß es Sonntag war, aber komm leute.

2) Strecke wirklich nicht anspruchsvoll, einer der Schnellste Marathon Strecken Deutschlands, für die höhere Geschwindigkeit bezahlt man an technische Abfahrten, von welchen es keine gegeben hat.

3) Trotzdem war Spaß, wahrscheinlich meine beste Leistung bisher für einen Marathon.

4) Einer der besten Rennen für Rundblicke/Sehenswürdigkeiten, vllt. hat den Saarschleife Marathon nur was ein bisschen besseres von dieser Abteilung. 

Ich gehe nächstes Jahr wieder glaube ich.


----------



## lonleyrider (3. Juli 2011)

ich fand die Strecke im großen und ganzen recht gut!
Zuerst eine lange Steigung, dann ging es öfters mal rauf und runter!
Einige Stellen mit schöner Aussicht auf den Rhein!
Lediglich die etwa 2,5 Km lange Asphaltstrecke auf einer Landstraße war nervig!
Einige Abfahrten auf kürzerer Strecke waren nicht schnell und einfach befahrbar, da der Untergrund recht felsig und uneben war....aber das war ja auch mal eine Herausforderung!

Alles in allem eine gute Strecke und Veranstalltung!
Nur die Ausgabe der Startpakete sollte man umorganisieren (lange Wartezeit)!


----------



## dickerbert (4. Juli 2011)

Ich war positiv von der Strecke (50km) überrascht! Es war schon viel Forstpiste dabei und auch Asphaltstücke. Aber gerade die Asphaltstücke haben mir zwischendrin immer sehr gut getan!
Sehr gut hat mir gefallen, dass der erste Anstieg nach dem Start in sehr moderator Steigung zwischen 2 und 6% hoch ging und man die 400hm gut treten konnte, ohne gleich nach dem ersten Anstieg aus der Puste zu sein. Später wurden die Anstiege nämlich deutlich härter, wo man aufm kleinen Kettenblatt 10-15% Steigungen erklimmen musste...
Das Tor, durch das man beim Start hindurch fährt, hat das getan, was ich vermutet habe: Die engen Startverhältnisse nochmal verengt. Aber gut, danach auf der Straße konnte man gut überholen - zur Not über den Bürgersteig 
Wie die 35er Strecke war, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber in der 50km Strecke waren ein paar feine Sachen dabei; Steilstücke, der Kehrentrail der wirklich cool war, und auch ein paar Abfahrten, die zwar nicht eng waren wie ein Alpentrail, aber dafür der Weg maximal kaputt, dass es einfach Spaß gemacht hat, es dort runter krachen zu lassen. 

Alles in allem eine gute Veranstaltung! Orga war bis auf die Startnummernausgabe top und die Verpflegung war auch super; Frühstück, Nudeln + Bolognese nach dem Rennen, sowie normale Getränke und Krombacher Alkoholfrei - alles für 16 EUR Startgeld inklusive! Da kann man nicht meckern!


----------



## M5PWR (4. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
bin gestern die 75er gefahren, habe aber das kleine Blatt nicht gebraucht - wo bitte waren 15% Steigung ?? 
Gut war, dass dieses Jahr an jeder Streckenteilung Posten standen - damit
hört die Abkürzerei der letzten Jahre mal auf.
Nicht so doll war die Zusammenführung der Kurzstrecken auf die 75er. Dadurch mußte permanent überholt werden, was bergab in den Trails nicht 
möglich war (oder nur mit unverhältnismäßig hohem Risiko - also gelassen).
Abhilfe würde eine größere Differenz der Startzeiten bringen.

Ansonsten Wetter top, kostenloses alkoholfreies Weizen bis zum Abwinken 

Bis zum nächsten Jahr,

M


----------



## dickerbert (4. Juli 2011)

M5PWR schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin gestern die 75er gefahren, habe aber das kleine Blatt nicht gebraucht - wo bitte waren 15% Steigung ??


Also mein Tacho hat 17% als maximale Steigung gemessen


----------



## onkeldueres (5. Juni 2012)

So,es geht wieder los.Am Sonntag Rhenser MTB Marathon.Der Veranstalter spricht von Streckenänderungen wegen diverser Absagen von Waldbesitzern,die keine Durchfahrt genehmigen.
Weiss einer genaueres?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muffeljupp (5. Juni 2012)

Ja. 
Es gibt z.B. einen Hotelbesitzer, der nicht mitspielt. 
Bin gestern die 35km Strecke gefahren. Ist ein bisschen mehr Asphalt wie sonst, aber trotzdem super zu fahren.


----------



## onkeldueres (5. Juni 2012)

Bisschen mehr Asphalt ist nicht schlecht. Dann gehts schnellerð


----------



## Muffeljupp (5. Juni 2012)

Jep...wer es mag 

Ich als Rookie, bin froh wenn ich im Ziel ankomme...Egal wie schnell (oder langsam) :-D

Hier ist die 35 Strecke als GPX:
http://trainingstagebuch.org/public/show/1644811


----------



## shadow_muc (8. Juni 2012)

Hat jemand ab Köln/ Bonn 1 oder 2 Plätze im Auto frei? Benzinbeteiligung ist natürlich selbstredend  

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## powderJO (8. Juni 2012)

ist die strecke momentan trocken? wetter soll ja ganz gut werden und ich überlege mir, statt die form über training lieber über rennen wieder aufzubauen. allerdings habe ich keine lust, schon wieder im schlamm zu versinken wie bisher bei jedem rennen der saison ...


----------



## Muffeljupp (8. Juni 2012)

Sollte gut sein, hat ja kaum geregnet. Am Montag war es eine Schlammschlacht.


----------



## powderJO (8. Juni 2012)

hier hat es jeden tag mindestens einmal geschüttet ...


----------



## onkeldueres (8. Juni 2012)

Wo ist hier?


----------



## powderJO (8. Juni 2012)

frankfurt - nicht gerade weit weg ...


----------



## Muffeljupp (9. Juni 2012)

Bin gestern in Rhens ein paar Meter Gefahren. Die festen Waldwege sind sehr gut. Wenn es auf die Trampelpfade geht war es etwas feuchter. Nachdem aber gestern Abend ein Regenschauer runter ging, wird es wohl etwas matschiger sein. Sollte es heute trocken bleiben, dann werden die wegen nicht dramatisch sein. 
Ich bin eher mal gespannt, ob das Wetter morgen hält. Das wäre sehr schade, wenn es regnet. Dann wird es stellenweise etwas matschig.

Was ebenfalls positiv ist: es sind viele Anweiser aufgestellt. Das war wohl letztes Jahr moniert worden, da sich einige verfahren hätten 
Wohl im Eifer des Gefechts, das lesen verlernt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doc-trialer (9. Juni 2012)

Eine Frage: werden Lizenz- und Hobbyfahrer in Rhens tatsächlich gemeinsam gewertet?


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (9. Juni 2012)

jep


----------



## Maxnus (9. Juni 2012)

Muffeljupp schrieb:


> Wenn es auf die Trampelpfade geht war es etwas feuchter. Nachdem aber gestern Abend ein Regenschauer runter ging, wird es wohl etwas matschiger sein. Sollte es heute trocken bleiben, dann werden die wegen nicht dramatisch sein.
> Ich bin eher mal gespannt, ob das Wetter morgen hält. Das wäre sehr schade, wenn es regnet. Dann wird es stellenweise etwas matschig.


 
Was heißt in Rhens "matschig"? Besser grobes Profil oder geht Race King?


----------



## ko5tik (9. Juni 2012)

Im Rhens ist es überwiegend Schiefer -  also eher lose und rütschige Steine


----------



## Muffeljupp (9. Juni 2012)

Es gibt nun halt auch matschige Streckenabschnitte. ;-)
Ich bin mit 2.4 er Nobby Nick gut zurecht gekommen. Sind aber viele Feste Waldwege dabei.


----------



## Maxnus (9. Juni 2012)

Danke für die Antworten,  nehme dann wohl die profilärmere Variante


----------



## canju (9. Juni 2012)

ich fahr auch mit


----------



## saboridah (10. Juni 2012)

Ich fande es war ne gute Veranstaltung. Kritikpunkt ist allerdings, dass man gefahrenstellen hätte besser kennzeichnen müssen. Vorallem das Wasserloch nach der Wiese kurz vorm Ziel hat für einige Stürze gesorgt.


----------



## Muffeljupp (10. Juni 2012)

Hmm.., jeder sieht in einer gefahrenstelle etwas anderes.
Ich bin da bestimmt schon 100 mal her und kann leider nicht nachvollziehen, warum man da stürzen kann. 

Grundsätzlich ist das doch ein MTB Rennen, und da gibt es genug gefahrenpotential.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (10. Juni 2012)

Super Rennen,Strecke war in sehr gutem Zustand. Hier und da ein bisschen Matsch ist ok. Habe ich mich selbst in ner großen Pfütze hingelegt weil mein Vordermann sich nicht entscheiden konnte wo er lang wollte. Hat aber nix mit Gefahrenstelle zu tun.


----------



## Thomas W. (10. Juni 2012)

weiß jemand, wie es dem offenbar ziemlich schwer verletzen Fahrer geht, der an dem Wasserlauf vor dem Ziel gestürzt ist?


----------



## ko5tik (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo Alle, 

Streckenvideos von meiner Helmkamera werden gerade auf youtube hochgeladen, 
und werden hier zu sehen sein:


http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL4AC01A8B968C5B39

( Das dauert aber - also öfterd vorbeischauen )

Ich bin in der Mittelgeld von 50 km gefahren.


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (10. Juni 2012)

Rhens ist immer eine Reise wert!
Für mich immer wieder faszinierend wenn man aus dem Wald kommt und diesen Hammer Ausblick auf den Rhein und die Weinberge hat!

Für mich landschaftlich sicher eine der schönsten Marathons`s in meiner Gegend!
Und ein Top 3 Ergebnis in meiner AK war auch noch drin.


----------



## szkyr (10. Juni 2012)

Hi bin auch gestürzt leider  ziemlich früh und später aufgegeben tut immer noch weh, insgesamt gute Strecke mit schönen Abfahrten und gute Orga. Nächstes  wieder dabei.


----------



## lonleyrider (10. Juni 2012)

S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razermantis82 (10. Juni 2012)

War heute das erste mal dabei und bin begeistert von der Organisation, der Strecke, der Aussicht die man teilweise hatte und natürlich auch von der Verpflegung. Da bekommt man echt was für sein Geld. Einfach ein gelungener Marathon und glücklicherweise hat ja auch das Wetter mitgespielt.


----------



## cervus-elaphus (11. Juni 2012)

Hi, war heuer auch zum ersten mal dabei und ich muss als Vielstarter sagen: Top
Beginnt bei der Orga, auch die Startnummernausgabe früh morgens hat ohne warten geklappt, geht über die Ausschilderung bis hin zur frühen Siegerehrung mit Pasta und Bierparty. 
Die Strecke ist schnell und selektiv, will heissen, bei den Auffahrten haben die Kletterer die Nase vorn, was bei den Abfahrten die Trailer wieder wett machen. Die wenigen Asphaltstücke wurden auf der 50iger von den Wiesenstücken egalisiert. Großes Lob an die Veranstalter, selten hatte ich drei Duschköpfe und heisses Wasser zur Auswahl. Nächstes Jahr wieder, aber mit Team


----------



## xas (11. Juni 2012)

Habe mich spontan entschlossen, die Sonntagsradtour nach Rhens zu verlegen. War wirklich toll. Kein Stress mit der Nachmeldung, klasse Verpflegung, schöne Strecke (durch einen Weinberg bin ich noch nicht  gefahren), perfekte Organisation - das alles zu einem sehr günstigen Preis. Werde ich mir für das nächste Jahr merken! 

@ko5tik: Danke für die Videos - da habe ich dich wohl auf dem letzten steileren Anstieg gesehen.


----------



## ko5tik (12. Juni 2012)

xas schrieb:


> @ko5tik: Danke für die Videos - da habe ich dich wohl auf dem letzten steileren Anstieg gesehen.




Ich habe die Werbung für 20-er Kettenblatt gemacht


----------



## benni260 (13. Juni 2012)

Jemand Interesse die Tour per Google Maps sich nochmal genauer anschzuschauen bzw. abzufahren?


----------

